# Nero: nerocmd.exe, Brennen mit Unterverzeichnissen



## snerff (2. April 2004)

Hat sich hier schon mal jemand mit der Kommandozeile von Nero beschäftigt, der *NeroCmd.exe* ? Damit kann man in einer Zeile direkt alle Parameter angeben, so dass eine Datei/ein Verzeichnis direkt und ohne Nachfragen auf CD gebrannt wird. Also die perfekte Lösung für automatisierte Datensicherung. (Kurz nebenbei: Der Hintergrund ist, dass die Angestellten eines Kindergartens ihre Daten per Knopfdruck auf CD-RW sichern sollen. Kindergärtnerinnen sind meistens als DAU einzustufen.  )

Ich habe also Nero Burning ROM Version 5.5.10.44 OEM. Die Batch-Datei hab ich auch schon zusammen:

_cls
@echo off

C:\Programme\Ahead\Nero\nerocmd.exe -- write --drivename e --speed 52 --tao --disable_eject --underrun_prot --iso sicherung --create_iso_fs "C:\Daten\*.*" --close_session --verify --nero_log_timestamp --no_user_interaction

pause
exit"_

Den Parameter "--real" zum wirklichen Brennen hab ich noch nicht gesetzt, auch die CD-RW-Parameter sind noch nicht dabei. Die Simulation klappt schon hervorragend, alles läuft fehlerfrei durch. 

Nun aber zu meinem eigentlichen Problem: *Wie schaffe ich es, die Unterverzeichnisse von "C:\Daten" mit zu sichern? *


----------



## snerff (6. April 2004)

Ich hab die Lösung schon selbst rausgefunden...
Der kleine Parameter *"--recursive"* hinter "create_iso_fs "C:\Daten\*.*" behebt mein Problem.

;-)


----------

